# creek chubs



## atwoodbasser (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure if i this should be posted in this specific forum, but my question is how do i catch creek chubs and in what specific spots should i be looking to catch them? I'm not trying to steal anyones secret spots or anything, but i'm new to the sport and want to learn as much as possible. I live in parma and i dont want to travel too far to catch them if possible. Also would i be able to catch them in the big creek in the metroparks? thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you trying to catch them for bait,or just for fun?
Anyway,just about every creek in the state will have them.
If you can find a deepish hole in a creek that would be the
best at this time of the year.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

try the deeper holes 3-6 feet deep.if you fish for them use maggots,redworms or garden worms.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Any run off now will hold them. I like the bridges because of the culverts that feed it. Theyll sit in any runnin water they can.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

any deeper pockets will hold 'em! Use a small hook & can corn or seine with someone kicking from UPSTREAM!!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I second that! Corn is an excelent bait for chubs.As is bread,
worms,and paste!


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Euclid Creek Metro Park is another good spot for chubs. Pinch the barb down on a size 8 or 10 hook with a long shank will make hook removal easier. I like to just use a hook and worm with no weight or bobber. The slow sinking action of a small chunk of worm drives them crazy. If you really want to go all out for chubs I have gone as far as to have a rod specifically set up for chubs plus a 50 gallon aquarium with a cooler, jet and aerator for storage. Chubs are my favorite bait. From crappies and smallmouth to muskies and giant flatheads, they'll catch em all.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ChardonRob said:


> Euclid Creek Metro Park is another good spot for chubs. Pinch the barb down on a size 8 or 10 hook with a long shank will make hook removal easier. I like to just use a hook and worm with no weight or bobber. The slow sinking action of a small chunk of worm drives them crazy. If you really want to go all out for chubs I have gone as far as to have a rod specifically set up for chubs plus a 50 gallon aquarium with a cooler, jet and aerator for storage. Chubs are my favorite bait. From crappies and smallmouth to muskies and giant flatheads, they'll catch em all.




lol thats sweet, i catch my creek chubs, in rocky river up by bagley, i am to lazy to change my bait so i use my jig and magget, i catch 30 in about 20 minutes, fishing for small mouth, it takes that much time to lose all your creek chubs


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just get a minnow trap and put a tightly rolled up piece of bread in it. Throw it in a deep hole in a creek with current and come back in a few hours.
Doesn't need to be a big creek. I caught many in small creeks about 2' wide and 1' deep.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

A ranger told me I was only allowed to catch fish on hook and line while in park boundaries, no traps allowed. Tinkers creek is good, but my favorite is the creek that runs through Brecksville reservation--I always catch large chubs there. For me nothing beats Small jigs like the Min-Foo with a maggot or two on it. Change colors depending on water clarity- it matters just like with any other fish. I do use small bobbers to drift the jig through the pools. Brecksville isn't any good the day or two after heavy rain, for that tinkers has small feeder creeks that still produce. Do some driving around to different creeks and experiment with variuous locations, like someone else said pretty much all of our creeks have chubs in them. If your not getting fish just walk up or down stream a little you'll be surprised how deep and wide some of the pools are --- especially in tinkers.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I use to know a group of guys that used creek chubs as their primary catfish bait. If I recall correctly, they had a hard time keeping them alive very long in a bucket. Definitely need to keep the water cool and full of oxygen.

They did catch a ton of channels, and some nice bass too!

They used tiny hooks and bread balls. Bread in a trap produced chubs as well. I'm not sure about the legality of traps. But pretty much anything on a tiny hook is good if you put it infront of them. They get surprisingly big.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I like to use an ultralight rod and micro sized jig. 1/64th oz or less in most cases with a 1" powerbait micro grub, 1" plastic grub, or ice fishing type plastics. Fish it against the current (especialy near the edge of any current breaks or creek mouths....) Prety much easily get a fish per cast once you get the hang of it and a 6-8" chub sure beats the fight from a stunted pond bluegill! I've also cuaght some fair to decent sized smallies with this technique fisning the Cuyahoga and feeder creeks from Akron through the National Park, and reverted to it on the coupple occasions I attempted the steelhead thing in the Rockey.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

We use everything from hotdogs to worms. They eat pretty much anything.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

if you live in parma you should try Big Creek up by the Zoo in cleveland. It a direct trib of the cuyahoga river. Lots of chubs I've even pulled out some smallies and a few steelies. you can see it off I71n to your right. I don't know if any one here has fished it before if you have pm me


----------

